# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Testosterone cream

## Tanker

I'm thinking about getting some 20% test cream from a compounding pharmacy in Orlando. what i would like to know is have any of you guys tried it before if so how was it and where is the best place to apply it.Thanks in advance

----------


## DSM4Life

no pain n........... nevermind  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Kroms_laugh

The problem with transdermal testosterone is that it must pass through your epidermis and subcutaneous layers. In the subcutaneous layer you have adipose tissue (fat), that is if you have a healthy bodyfat percentage, and that tissue contains alot of aromatase enzymes which convert testosterone into estrogen. So essentially, the testosterone your body needs is being converted into estrogen before your body can use it in its original form (testosterone). So you're left with sub-par testosterone levels and elevated E2 levels... causing you sex-drive/libido issues, slowly increasing bodyfat, and everything else associated with low test and high E2 levels. This doesn't happen to everyone, but why chance it?

I agree with the advice given above... injectable testosterone is the way to go.

----------


## Tanker

I was on 200 mgs test cyp a week from a HRT clinic and had no sex drive at all so they moved it up to 400 mgs a week but the results was the same I had all the other benefits of test but no sex drive that was the main reason I wanted to go on in the first place I have read that the cream seemed to be better for people with ED my test levels when i was first tested when i was 21 was 220 the next time i was tested at 28 it was 154 so it is steadily dropping other then my testosterone levels all my blood test have been fine

----------


## Kroms_laugh

I would rather take test + hCG than transdermal testosterone .

400mg/week is bananas! That's NOT responsible HRT protocol.

hCG is just what some bro's need... that is, those that are having issues with low energy and ED.

Best of luck to you!

Best regards,
Kroms

----------


## powerliftmike

> The problem with transdermal testosterone is that it must pass through your epidermis and subcutaneous layers. In the subcutaneous layer you have adipose tissue (fat), that is if you have a healthy bodyfat percentage, and that tissue contains alot of aromatase enzymes which convert testosterone into estrogen. So essentially, the testosterone your body needs is being converted into estrogen before your body can use it in its original form (testosterone). So you're left with sub-par testosterone levels and elevated E2 levels... causing you sex-drive/libido issues, slowly increasing bodyfat, and everything else associated with low test and high E2 levels. This doesn't happen to everyone, but why chance it?
> 
> I agree with the advice given above... injectable testosterone is the way to go.


Nice info, I agree. Stick to long acting esters (cypionate & enathante) and the dosage your doc recommends. Orals testosterones (methyltest & andriol ) have many problems with them too.

----------


## Tanker

thanks guys for the replies i thought 400 a week was high for HRT but i did gain some nice mass at that dosage this time i will stick with 200 and some hcg and see how that goes what is a good dosage of hcg on HRT and again thanks

----------


## Kroms_laugh

> thanks guys for the replies i thought 400 a week was high for HRT but i did gain some nice mass at that dosage this time i will stick with 200 and some hcg and see how that goes what is a good dosage of hcg on HRT and again thanks


200mg of test with hCG may put you over... just keep your eye on it, bro.

G'luck.

----------


## SEBASTOP

*Testim* ( a transdermal gel) worked just fine for me. My levels went from 200 to 1000 in a month.

----------


## Ufa

It's all good!

----------


## solid snake

im using the cream myself and after monthes of theropy i fell prety good and it also shows on the blood test

however i feel like giving the injection a go based on what everyone has said about it just now can anyone tell me what kind is the slowest relesing you can get??


thanks guys

----------


## Spikie

I'm also thinking about getting 20% testosterone propionate gel from a pharmacy. Tank, did you try the gel?

----------


## Tanker

> I'm also thinking about getting 20% testosterone propionate gel from a pharmacy. Tank, did you try the gel?





Yeah i started the 20% cream about 5 or 6 weeks ago i feel much better over all except since about week 3 my sex drive has dropped to nothing but for the first 3 weeks my sex drive was great 

anyone know why this is or what i should take with it to help out

----------


## Tanker

Anyone know what i should do??? should i be taking hcg would that help

----------


## Spikie

> Yeah i started the 20% cream about 5 or 6 weeks ago i feel much better over all except since about week 3 my sex drive has dropped to nothing but for the first 3 weeks my sex drive was great 
> 
> anyone know why this is or what i should take with it to help out


Bump

----------


## kaorialfred

with me it was more of a 4 week thing. I had the drop but then again. I think it was more mental. I was using testim and I was using 1 tube then moved to 2 tubes, and although I was at 1200 at one test. I have been on 3 cc of test injectible and I never got over the 600 mark consecutively during months of trying to zero me in. I also got so much build from using diffrent soaps and lotins with testim it just wasn't absorbing at all thru my skin from the blood test that were taken even hrs after applying it. 

So again I state it may be an indidvidual thing, not all solutions work for everyone.

----------


## Ufa

Excellent post!

----------


## jasonbbflex

> *Testim* ( a transdermal gel) worked just fine for me. My levels went from 200 to 1000 in a month.


Is 20% Testosterone Propionate Gel (from a compounding pharmacy) stronger than Testim or Androgel ? 

S

----------


## Spikie

> Yeah i started the 20% cream about 5 or 6 weeks ago i feel much better over all except since about week 3 my sex drive has dropped to nothing but for the first 3 weeks my sex drive was great 
> 
> anyone know why this is or what i should take with it to help out



Tanker, you still on the 20% cream? Much muscle mass from it?

----------


## BOOST

I just finished a 30 month supply. IMO it is junk and I got nothing but raised test levels, from 230 to 400 big deal. Getting ready for the real deal :Wink/Grin:  

It is like rubbing alcohol, cum and perfume on you all at once.  :Haha:

----------


## Ufa

Thread from last year!

----------


## Spikie

My test levels are around 460; would love to get them up to 800-900 with Testim (from doc) or 20% Test Propionate (from Oasis). Possible?

----------


## Ufa

Check out both. What ever works.

----------


## zaggahamma

bump for results

----------


## Oasis

You may also want to get your estrogen levels checked if you are on that high of a dosage of the test cream 20%. If estrogen levels increase your sex drive may also cancel out.

Oasis

----------


## zaggahamma

yes..thanks...think it's time to get that checked again...think it's been about 3,000 miles...lol

----------

